# application for a rescue



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

I just put my application in for a rescue. But I probably won't be considered because I do not have a fenced in yard. Do they ever ship a rescue? Or can you fly to pick one up? It's 6 or 7 hours away. A very long drive. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I really hate that fenced in yard rule they have. But hey, there are always exceptions to the rules! Sophie's sister "Annie" was a rescue and Sophie does not have a fenced in yard, but they let Sophie adopt her even though that was a "requirement." I have never heard of a rescue shipping their pups. I think most want you to live somewhat nearby so they can do a home checkup/evaluation. Good Luck on the App!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Debbeans @ Apr 14 2009, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762274


> I just put my application in for a rescue. But I probably won't be considered because I do not have a fenced in yard. Do they ever ship a rescue? Or can you fly to pick one up? It's 6 or 7 hours away. A very long drive. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping. [/B]


Most rescues would prefer that you fly to pick up. It is less traumatizing to the dog to be with someone the entire time and you avoid the some of the USDA temperature restrictions if you carry them in the cabin.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of our members, Gatinger40, will transport a puppy in the cabin for you. She and her husband both work for Delta. We have had many members use her service and been very pleased.

I'm not sure how strict they are about the fenced yard rule. I guess it depends on the rescue. I personally disagree with it as I think a Maltese is much safer on a leash. Look how Bennie was almost snatched up by a hawk! I've also heard too many stories of dogs being stolen from their own backyards.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 14 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762379


> One of our members, Gatinger40, will transport a puppy in the cabin for you. She and her husband both work for Delta. We have had many members use her service and been very pleased.
> 
> I'm not sure how strict they are about the fenced yard rule. I guess it depends on the rescue. I personally disagree with it as I think a Maltese is much safer on a leash. Look how Bennie was almost snatched up by a hawk! I've also heard too many stories of dogs being stolen from their own backyards.[/B]


I SECOND!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I prefer they _don't_ have a fenced yard ~ lol

Doggie doors make me nervous, too. I'm not a fan of these little ones coming and going as they please.

I don't have a fenced yard, and I foster for NMR and AMA. We adopt to homes without a fenced-in yard.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Debbeans @ Apr 14 2009, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762274


> I just put my application in for a rescue. But I probably won't be considered because I do not have a fenced in yard. Do they ever ship a rescue? Or can you fly to pick one up? It's 6 or 7 hours away. A very long drive. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping. [/B]



I dont have a problem with adopting to a home without a yard for a Maltese. They are companion dogs and live most of their lives in the homes anyway or should. The only concern I would have is if the adopting family has a yard and its NOT fenced and they would entertain the idea of letting the dog out unsupervised, off leash.


----------



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you everyone! All your answers will help me! I do have more hope now. :ThankYou: I well let you know how it goes.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 14 2009, 09:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762389


> I prefer they _don't_ have a fenced yard ~ lol
> 
> Doggie doors make me nervous, too. I'm not a fan of these little ones coming and going as they please.
> 
> I don't have a fenced yard, and I foster for NMR and AMA. We adopt to homes without a fenced-in yard.[/B]


I agree with you. It seems the more "freedom" these little ones have, the more trouble they can get themselves into. We have a 6' fenced backyard and I STILL take London potty on a leash. lmao


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a fenced-in yard and I would never let my dogs outside unsupervised. I even watch my
105 pound black lab from the window when he's outside. There have been too many cases around
here lately where dogs are stolen from yards with high fences and even locked gates. One dog in New York was taken by burglars who broke into a deaf woman's house... http://www.nypost.com/seven/04082009/news/...hame_163434.htm

That scares me.... so I watch mine all of the time. People are doing crazy things as a result of this
economic crisis. 

Good luck with the rescue!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

SCMR does not require a fenced in yard. We will not ship dogs but will try and get the dog closer to you if possible.


----------

